# Cobia Action



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

LOTS OF COBES being caught on the beach at Buxton Point,hope all ya'll fellas are getting down to givem a try.. I'm hearing reports from all directions about the sizes and numbers of fish being caught. Thus far a much better season than last yr even though they arrived about a month late...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Gonna try and give it a go next weekend.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Hmmm*

Dog, I might see ya down there??


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*They must be thick...*

I hear Neil got one...


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

pfffttttttttt......  
darn by the time i'm out of work they will be gone ...
hook 'em up clay .....  
derf


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Cobia*

I am takeing Thursday off to fish. Hope they are still around. It has been a really busy year for me at work. I have not fished much at all.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)




----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thats just wrong,dontcha know that smoking kills?


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

That fish ain't worth eating now with that beer and smoke in his body.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Congrats Neil (AKA) Yakboy the 2nd.....LOL*

You want to goto jail or something?  That fish is to young to drink and smoke. ....Tightlines


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Since Cdogs chit got swiped,Neils being real careful who he hangs with..  .....who was buyin'?....the R


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

All I can say is the kid is dedicated. He lost one in the wash on Thurs evening, we blanked on Fri, we blanked on a Sat boat ride, then blanked again while we watched no less than 8 caught Sat evening back at the Pt. Sun, we tucked our collective tails between our legs and packed up, but NTKG went hard-charging again at 5am. He rolled into Arrdeetee to weigh his fish a few minutes after I fueled up my ride and skipped town.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Dude, congrats on the nice Cobe!

I wish I could have made that trip with ya, you know at least I can help you stick'm. Well, maybe next time.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

cograts on the cobe Neil when the fish fry LOL


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Good job Neil, See you can get more than one fish a trip.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

went down this weekend and worked off Avalon Pier... no big brownies (saw 2) . It was tough to get a bait, and the blues I caught were a tad too big (caught 4 on gotchas, all between 17-20 inches, bigger than normal for this time of year) I'll try again week after next, hopefully they will still be around
tight lines
French


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Neil, great fish. You, my friend, are the man. I'm glad your dedication paid off for you. Congrats.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

congrats , great fish !!!!  
derf & deb


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Neil..*

You have denfinatly had the "juju" working for ya for the last couple of yrs.. Keep it up youngen,with the persistance you show,who knows what's next?? Poon off the point???


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

thanks kenny for the kind words buddy... been workin on that catch but damn if its more difficult than i thought


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Congrats...
Sounds like you worked hard and it paid off... an that makes it all the sweeter.
I look forward to meeting ya on the beach sometime.


----------

